# FOTD with Deckchair & Flash of Flesh!



## PrettyKitty (May 12, 2005)

I'm in love with Flash of Flesh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We can't see all the little shimmers in my pic!


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2005)

Beautiful! You look stunning!


----------



## LaBrujaClaudia (May 12, 2005)

* Beautiful  :twisted: *


----------



## SOLO x STAR (May 12, 2005)

Muy Bonita!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 13, 2005)

GORGEOUS as usual!!!!!!  Now can't wait til my Flash of Flesh comes in!!!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 13, 2005)

I AM so going to recreate this look. It is GORGEOUS! Ah you are so beautiful. Is naked lunch on top of star violet??


----------



## user2 (May 13, 2005)

weird... today I have the same look....


----------



## Lollie (May 13, 2005)

This is such a pretty neutral look! You have beautiful skin!


----------



## jeanna (May 13, 2005)

Ok, so my Deckchair and Flash of Flesh doesn't look like that on me!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to try it with mixing medium....

... and of course, you look great as always (you must be used to this by now!)


----------



## BettieBloodshed (May 13, 2005)

Wonderful as usual! Bravo!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 13, 2005)

What is 'Muy Bonita'?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

Beautifulxdisaster, Naked Lunch is under my brows!

Jeanna, Probably because your skin is darker than mine. (Lucky you!)


----------



## Coco_Hailey (May 13, 2005)

mmm now I might wanna try Deckchair and Flash of Flesh...it looks really great on you! but I don't have your magic hands!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 13, 2005)

You look great as usual.


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Janice (May 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_What is 'Muy Bonita'?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: _

 
It means "Very Pretty" in spanish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## Shawna (May 13, 2005)

You have the perfect eyebrows.  How do you get them like that?  Are they pencilled in?  Everything else is beautiful as always.   I am happy you decided to keep Deckchair, it looks great on you!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shawna, yes I overplucked my brows, so I use a pencil. I really love Deckchair, it goes great with purple, red, pink, peach, gold, white, ect


----------



## mac_obsession (May 13, 2005)

Wow!! Stunning as always!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Wildcherry (May 14, 2005)

Wow this is very beatiful in an angelic way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really really love this look on you, amazing!!


----------



## caramelhunie (May 14, 2005)

Gorgeous! Now I wished I would've bought Deckchair and Flash of Flesh.


----------



## oddinary (May 14, 2005)

You are beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And woww, your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 14, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## diesel (May 14, 2005)

Can I ask what pencil you use on your brows? I can never find the right colour and yours always just look so perfect!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 15, 2005)

Diesel, I use Prestige, shade Brunette!

Thx again!


----------



## diesel (May 15, 2005)

a-ha! Must find Prestige. thx!


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 16, 2005)

flash of flesh does NOT look that pretty on me like it does on you!


----------



## iheartgloss09 (May 17, 2005)

i want the FoF gloss now!! lol


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 18, 2005)

You really need Flash of Flesh, its pretty and LE!!!!


----------



## breathless (Oct 17, 2005)

flawless skin and makeup!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Oct 17, 2005)

u look stunning


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2005)

BELLA!



​


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 12, 2005)

So gorgeous and stunning!!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 12, 2005)

you are just so stunning.


----------



## KJam (Dec 13, 2005)

This is beautiful. 
I should have bought up a backup of flash of flesh - it's so gorgeous


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 16, 2005)

nice...you're pretty


----------

